# February Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos until 11:59 pm on February 15th.

Please include with your submission your *username and your golden's name*.

February themes - anything you think has to do with February. I'm sure some still have snow, Valentines Day, etc. Anything that February means to you.

*REMINDER:* Photos should be goldens only.

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please include your username and dog's name.*

Any questions, let me know...

Again, here's the _official_ Calendar Contest rules:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=14312


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

WoooHooo I will be working on this all week and post a good pic this weekend... I was waiting for a v-day themed one to come up..

can't wait to see all the pic's everyones gonna post


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's a great picture of Tucker....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> That's a great picture of Tucker....


Thank you


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

My little brother and Carrie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama and Beau buddies at first sight


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Jaime and Lucy


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Here's mine! No snow....but we dont have snow....


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

This is Gomez. His first snow. hes dirty but what golden puppy wouldnt be in snow for the first time


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Horace on a warm February day.
Submitted by: winewinn


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

winewinn said:


> Horace on a warm February day.
> Submitted by: winewinn


I love this picture. he looks like he is wearing a coat.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Valentine Erin*

Claire's Friend, Miss Erin Kelly


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Puppy Love
Marley & Maya


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Horace on a warm February day.
> Submitted by: winewinn


That is too funny, I'm so glad you got a picture !! Didn't want to go in over his head, huh? Smart puppy!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

winewinn said:


> Horace on a warm February day.
> Submitted by: winewinn


Holy moley! That is one muddy puppy!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

winewinn said:


> Horace on a warm February day.
> Submitted by: winewinn


 this is just adorable!! I love it!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Dslats said:


> this is just adorable!! I love it!!!
> 
> Debbie & mason


LOL He had a blast that day. For a moment there I thought maybe I had a black lab.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Abbie.....


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a great picture of Abbie!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

hgatesy said:


> That's a great picture of Abbie!!


Thanks...it was taken this morning....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> That's a great picture of Abbie!!


Those are the exact words that went through my mind when I saw it, too!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

winewinn said:


> LOL He had a blast that day. For a moment there I thought maybe I had a black lab.


Perhaps he's been watching a bit too much "101 Dalmations"?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

hgatesy said:


> That's a great picture of Abbie!!


Yeah....that's my favorite of Abbie so far.... Great snow shot!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rachel in the snow


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

****!

Lots of good lookin' puppers you all have!

This thread is always one of my favorites!

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

winewinn said:


> Horace on a warm February day.
> Submitted by: winewinn


Winewinn:

You had me stumped there for a minute. I thought Horace was a non-Golden and was going to say something----:doh:

what a great shot! GoldenPuppiesLoveMud!:wavey:

SJ


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Here is Abbie.....


Wow. Lookin good kid!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

winewinn said:


> Horace on a warm February day.
> Submitted by: winewinn


That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Wow. Lookin good kid!


AHHHHHHHH Thanks.....


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I just love all these pictures so far!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

ID_Hannah & Boone


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ID_Hannah said:


> ID_Hannah & Boone


Great picture......


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Sadie*

This is one of my very favorite pictures of Sadie Marie 5 1/2 Months old!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I LOVE the photo contest!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is one of three fuzzy butts looking for mom


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

*Feb is Fabulous*

Karlie in February


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## court0883 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Scotch and his first Mardi Gras*

Scotch loves showing off his beads!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

ID_Hannah said:


> ID_Hannah & Boone


So cute!!! i love this picture!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Here is one of three fuzzy butts looking for mom


Beautiful coats on those pups- that is the color and coat a golden should have - IMHO -


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Alright... Jersey convinced me we should throw in this month (he's so vain!). Here he is:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Beautiful coats on those pups- that is the color and coat a golden should have - IMHO -


Thank you :wavey:





























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Molly playing in the snow.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

February in South Australia -very contrasting to your beautiful snow pics, dry, parched and golden! Hudson


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Gorgeous pic of Hudson!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Having fun with my new camera and trying different settings.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_HAPPY GIRL!!!!_


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

AtticusJordie said:


> Winewinn:
> 
> You had me stumped there for a minute. I thought Horace was a non-Golden and was going to say something----:doh:
> 
> ...


It's last year's pic of him... he is a golden. His "mistress" is our yellow lab, though.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dallas cuddling from the cold:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

HuntersMomma said:


> WoooHooo I will be working on this all week and post a good pic this weekend... I was waiting for a v-day themed one to come up..
> 
> can't wait to see all the pic's everyones gonna post


This is beautiful. Did you create this?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Judi said:


> This is beautiful. Did you create this?


Did she create what? Did I miss something?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's Carson and his "lover". His girlfriend is a black lab/chow of our friends, Darby. They got him this black dog beanie baby, and he carries it around the house. We call it his "Darby".


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Did she create what? Did I miss something?


I believe the referrence is to the "banner" in HuntersMomma signature on the first page of this thread.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AmbikaGR said:


> I believe the referrence is to the "banner" in HuntersMomma signature on the first page of this thread.


Ahhh.....well, that makes a little more sense....


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

*Can I enter 2 pictures?*

If you can only enter 1 a month or something, let me know.

First picture is Samson & Delilah sharing their Valentine Bear

Second picture is Delilah with the bear


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry....too small

Delilah With Bear


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Its one a month... can be 1 picture with multi dogs in the picture or 1 pic with a single dog in it


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

This is Sunny, Mister, and Dixie showing their "golden love"!:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat (This is a resized version)


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie in February.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

*Lucy at the Lake*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla Belle birdwatching


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

And no, this pic is not edited, it is our two boys! Left - Marley Right - Murphy!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

**** I will defenilty get in on the next one i wanted hunter in on this one cause its v-day but with him bein sick i didn't wanna get himwith his face lookin like it did but next one if for sure..


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)

oops

Wow!! There are some GOOD pics here!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

ID_Hannah said:


> ID_Hannah & Boone


Absoutely stunning photo.

The verse at the bottom of your message is beautiful.

SJ


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh, these pictures are all so amazing...I just love goldens.
I don't know if I can compete with those, but I do have some decent pics of Zoe in the snow, so I might as well submit...
how about snow nose


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

court0883 said:


> Scotch loves showing off his beads!


Scotch is quite a looker!

Congrats on a fine pup!

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not even sure why I even post stuff on this thread--ALL of the pics are so great--I could spend the rest of the evening just oohhing and aahhing every single one of them.

Keep yer photos coming everyone!

SJ


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

norabrown said:


> If you can only enter 1 a month or something, let me know.


Yep...only one picture per month. I used the first shot...


----------

